# Grizzly mini lathe motor replacement help



## johnharris (Jan 24, 2010)

Dear Lumberjocks,

I have a nice little mini-lathe from Grizzly (Model #G5967). It's been a shop favorite for years. My wife turns on it, I turn on it, and it's awesome to teach young kids on. A few weeks after replacing the drive belt, the motor burned out. I believe I had the belt too tight. The lathe itself and my accessories are in great shape and I'm just not ready to discard it. The problem is I can not find a replacement motor for it. Grizzly does not sell the replacements any longer. I searched the net for quite some time and turned up nothing. Can anyone help?

Motor specs:
discontinued part number: P5967058 
type: JW180
ins: B
Watts: 180
PRM: 4500
A: 2.65
Ph: 1
Kg: 2.5
1/4 hp
115V/60 Hz
lathe spindle speed: 300-4750 rpm

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks, John


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Describe how you determined that the motor 'burned out'... IIRC, that is a universal motor attached to a variable speed board. If it just doesn't run.. it could be brushes, dirty commutator, fried control board or any number of other things. I'd initially look into determining the cause of failure, doing a little troubleshooting first. Typically, those replacement motors are more expensive than the machine itself, and it would be a shame to fork out that kind of money only to find out that it was a bad speed board or something else.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## johnharris (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks, Brad. The motor does not spin freely, very rough. When I wire the motor directly to power it sparks, pops and smokes. Circuit board is clean, no burn marks.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Well, since you have already written off the motor, crack it open and check it out. From the description, it sounds like it needs some new bearings. Putting on the new belt too tight probably accelerated their demise. I would be careful hooking up the motor directly to power unless you know exactly what kind of power it is expecting and have it available. Don't just go plugging it into a wall outlet 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Clarkswoodworking (Jan 13, 2018)

Try one of these 
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLVSKIT.html


----------

